# Amano Shrimp



## jkan0228 (Dec 29, 2010)

I just got 3 amanos that are about 1.25" long. I got them for 3.95 each at the wet spot(they now sell larger ones for 3.95 and smaller ones for 1.95). Obviously I'm plannig on adding alot more. I got bigger ones in the first place because I thought my rainbow shark would leave them alone if they were bigger. And that's exactly what happened. They've been in there for a few days ad if they are all good and healthy throughout the week, I'm going to add more. My question is this, should I continue to add bigger ones or should I add smaller ones? The smaller ones are around .5-75".


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

The smaller ones will grow and they are less $$$$

They like blanched zucchini and spinach.


----------



## jkan0228 (Dec 29, 2010)

So they're safe from the 3.25" rainbow shark????


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I missed the shark notation, sorry.

Shrimp = food

I think even the large ones could be dinner.


----------



## jkan0228 (Dec 29, 2010)

Well my rainbow shark hasn't even tried or attempted to eat them or do anything to them and most of the time he's just resting. So should I add them slowly? like 5 at a time? 
The shrimp are completely out in the open and look pretty comfy at where they are


----------

